# Pawl spring



## Closetcanibal (Dec 5, 2013)

Where could I find another pawl spring for a dynamark 53620700. Same as the sears 53682400. Sears parts direct no longer carries the part. It it part #28505


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I had a part I couldn't find anywhere and these guys had it. Might give them a try.

Boston Lawnmower Company - New England's Premier Outdoor Power Equipment Dealer


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Boston Lawnmower is a good place. I like them. Do you have a picture of the spring?


----------



## Closetcanibal (Dec 5, 2013)

Sweet AMF Dynamark 3 stage snowblower - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information

Here is a link to my thread on my snowblower. 
I'm not really sure how to upload pics on this website since there isn't an app. It's kinda like an "o" ring with 2 little areas bend inward. I believe it's picture 12 on the link.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Spring*

I did scrap out a similar looking machine last summer, I did keep a few odds and ends off it. If you have a picture or manual shot or something to try and match it up to, if I have it you're welcome to it for postage.

Send me a PM with the info

Paul


----------



## Closetcanibal (Dec 5, 2013)

Just called boston Lawnmower and they don't stick anything for my snowblower. He was stumped on where to go as well


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Spring*

Unfortunately I don't have those parts from the machine I scrapped, didn't even have the mechanism on it. Kind of looks like a mechanism that engages the wheel and mounts between the axel and wheel. Looks to be around the size of a gocart speed clutch but it's got different internals.

Sent a PM off, the only option may be to make a solid axel, I've not seen anything quite like that before.

Paul


----------



## Closetcanibal (Dec 5, 2013)

I talked to a machine shop yesterday. Going to try and make it there sometime this week and will see I he can machine me a few. Want to fully restore it this spring so I don't want to mod he axles. Going to strip paint and redo and add never wet to the chute and everything. It's seen better days but after summer this thing will look like I just un-crated it.


----------



## Closetcanibal (Dec 5, 2013)

Machine shop couldn't make it because it's spring steel. They sent me to a speciality machine shop that said they could make 2 for $500. So it's appears I'm back at square one. Going to try make it myself using regular flat steel.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's a stretch but how about calling an automotive spring/suspension shop or two. See if anyone works with something that small ??


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Closetcanibal said:


> Machine shop couldn't make it because it's spring steel. They sent me to a speciality machine shop that said they could make 2 for $500. So it's appears I'm back at square one. Going to try make it myself using regular flat steel.


If you are going to the trouble of making a spring, don't make one out of mild steel. It won't be well, springy when you're done.  I looked at your posts on the other forum and I think I see your pawl spring. I couldn't really tell how thick or how wide, but your easiest would be to try to find a spring close to the same thickness and width. Maybe an old clock or who knows what, with a flat spring. Didn't old car hoods used to have flat springs? Anyway, now you can cut off a piece that's long enough for what you need, with a cutting disc on a grinder. Heat your piece of stock to red hot with your propane torch and bury it in vermiculite (from a garden store) and leave it overnight. This is annealing. Now your stock is soft and flexible and you can shape it to what you need. Now you have to re-harden and temper your new spring. Get it red hot again and quench in oil. Used motor oil (room temperature) will do. Last step is described here
Tempering Springs
Make sure you are ready to temper as soon as you have hardened it. If you leave it, even overnight it might well be broken when you come back to it the next day. If you know any knife makers or if there is a group of them in your area, they could likely handle the hardening and tempering.
It's not as hard as it sounds.


----------



## Closetcanibal (Dec 5, 2013)

Here are some pics I took last night. Finally figured out how I upload them haha. 
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...uthkey=!AMZsSsOh2MPIRS8&v=3&ithint=photo,.jpg
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...uthkey=!AKIITHuw2y1VwdE&v=3&ithint=photo,.jpg


----------



## Closetcanibal (Dec 5, 2013)

It should be fully connected and have the U portion on the other side as well


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's a source for the flat spring steel, if you want to try making your own.
EXTRA-WIDE SPRING STEEL | Brownells


----------



## Closetcanibal (Dec 5, 2013)

That's expensive. Haha. Not looking to spend a fortune. Might try to make out of regular flat steel and make it a tad bigger to compensate for the difference


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is this your only machine ??

The other thing you could do is find a way to just pin it together so it's solid from wheel to wheel (harder to turn and maneuver) so you can use it now and fix it properly later (spring/summer).


----------



## Closetcanibal (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah that is what I might have to do. Not looking forward to mutilating it. But I need it working. Thinking maybe a hanging weight or something


----------



## Closetcanibal (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok guys, so here goes. I took some time today and made one. It's just a start, but it actually worked. I used aluminum but the aluminum was too wide so I couldn't lock the tire on with the cotter pin. But it's a start and worked. Took her down the driveway and back up. So to e point here are the pictures. 

Here is the original pawl spring
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...uthkey=!AMZsSsOh2MPIRS8&v=3&ithint=photo,.jpg
Here is how it should look, when it's he right way
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...uthkey=!AKIITHuw2y1VwdE&v=3&ithint=photo,.jpg
So I created a template after trying 5 or so times to get the right size
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...uthkey=!AK2wAGe6zD1VRoc&v=3&ithint=photo,.jpg
Then I got some bolts that I had laying around
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...uthkey=!AG4SY-3WiYOvZJU&v=3&ithint=photo,.jpg
And used them to create a path to follow
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...uthkey=!AAZYTAQ93_zRw-o&v=3&ithint=photo,.jpg
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...uthkey=!ACzZm1yuYOHTKIg&v=3&ithint=photo,.jpg
So here is my first attempt. Looks like crap but it worked. Minus the width of he aluminum. 
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...uthkey=!APFUOhbzhcjZYkE&v=3&ithint=photo,.jpg

I can't believe it actually worked. Have to find less wide aluminum, but I like the diameter. Doesn't have to be pretty, just has to work.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There is something rattling around in my brain that there is an automotive brake shoe return spring that looks something like what you need. It would likely have the springiness you need but ??? You might need to find someone to change the tension of it as in that "knife maker" suggestion. I have no clue but might be worth a trip to a parts store to see if you can find someone behind the counter who is interested in your problem and can do a little hunting. I thought it was a newer Mopar that used it but this is GM.
Big thing is find someone who wants to help you instead of getting someone who feels it's a hassle and don't walk in and try to get help if they have more customers than employees. 

List: Search for 'drum brake hardware kit' | O'Reilly Auto Parts

You have nothing to lose but time itself


----------



## Closetcanibal (Dec 5, 2013)

Haha. I agree there. I need to find some 5/16"x1/8" aluminum flat bar first. Then this summer I might look into it. Just glad I got a general form made


----------



## Closetcanibal (Dec 5, 2013)

Well apparently no one has much help for vintage machines lol. Anywho I am currently using the ones I made and they seem to be doing the trick. Made it through 3 snows with them so far. Gives me time to scour the rest of the planet looking for them.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

this is an old thread but worth revisiting. there seems little else can be done in respect to the old AMF wheel pawl springs, other than buying a spare parts machine and getting the parts from that. The Luminaire I have came with no pawls springs so it was either lock the wheels direct somehow, or buy a complete machine for parts. I found one with a seized 7HP on it for $50, then found another 7HP for $50, and bought both just to get the springs and other associated wheel parts. 

it was well worth it in the end, as the machine is a pleasure to turn and maneuver for a big heavy machine, once the pawls are installed and working correctly, that system really worked sweet. when shut off and in gear the machine can be moved around as the wheels completely disengage from the axle drive automatically, the pawl spring centers the pawl and releases the drive pawls from the inner hub. the traction is awesome when using the machine.

If someone made the pawl springs they'd be at least $50/pair anyway, so getting a whole machine for same price, you end up getting all the other spare parts like carb, pulleys, tires, auger box, etc. you may need some day. the only issue is, you need a place to store this stuff- and these machines have never been close by. it's always a few hours drive round trip, and most people won't just sell the pawl springs separately. so you have to go fetch the whole machine on a road trip, or have it shipped in. that's the bare honest truth.

it all boils down to how motivated one is to complete the repair. on some stuff like this you just have to bite the bullet and ante up. or, abandon the oem system and lock the wheels solid axle with pins or bolts.

there is someone listing these springs for sale as reproductions but there is no picture and it appears to be a marketing test to see what kind of response there is, before they make them.


----------



## Closetcanibal (Dec 5, 2013)

There aren't any scrap machines within 200 miles of Des Moines Iowa. That is the issue I was having.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

keep a keen eye out, you'll find one...


----------



## Andyvh (Feb 6, 2016)

On my old Dynamark, the rh wheel pawl spring broke, right at the pin. I tried welding it, but that broke again. So I brazed it. But, to normalize the metal, I heated it till about orange hot, and then quenched it in oil. That was over five years ago, still going strong.


----------

